# Autocrossing in the Seattle area



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

As some of you may know, I am moving to Seattle in a couple of months (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92548).

One thing that I am going to miss for sure are the BMWCCA Boston Chapter autocrossing events. I have been an avid participant for the past 3 years and it is great fun with a lot of nice and talented people. I am definitely going to miss the competitive camaraderie of these events.

Clearly, I plan to continue my autocross addiction in the Seattle area  I have gone to the Puget Sound chapter website and sadly they do not have an autocross series (although from reading the Board Meeting minutes, they seem to be interested in trying to set up one up...)

In the mean time, I plan to sign up with some other Seattle area racing organization that puts together autocross series. I have done a little bit of reseach and found this autocross calendar (http://www.wwscc.org/calendar.html) that seems to include events put together by a number of different clubs (SCCA, etc.) . I would love to get recommendations from fellow Festers as to how each series is ran and the type of people who participate in them.

Pretty much I am looking for input from Festers who autocross in the Seattle area. Which series do you like and why?

Thanks, 
FrenchBoy


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Wow, no responses... Am I to assume that there are NO Festers in the Pacific Northwest who autocross :dunno: What's a disappointment.


----------

